

Collaborative effort to analyze the Adobe passwords dump - co_pl_te
http://passwords.io/adobe/

======
_red
Some of them are pretty funny (note, this is from
[http://lucb1e.com/credgrep/](http://lucb1e.com/credgrep/))

    
    
        Your search has been succesfully performed. The result:
        Userid: 100206240
        Email: jamie@whitehouse.gov
        Encrypted password: 2oeMbO/Paps=
        Password hint: who is the dumbest president ever

~~~
rm999
Some password hints with that same encrypted password:

    
    
      idiot
      hero
      worst president
      My President
      prez
      gwbush is the pw
    

I think I can guess what the password is ;)

------
freditup
I can think of very few positive effects of this - what's the purpose? Anyone
care to elaborate on how this is beneficial?

------
nandhp
Has anyone actually heard from Adobe about this? They haven't sent me an email
(yet), but [http://adobe.cynic.al/](http://adobe.cynic.al/) claims my
credentials were leaked.

~~~
davidjohnstone
You may have gotten a false positive (as the bottom of that page explains).
Try [http://lucb1e.com/credgrep/](http://lucb1e.com/credgrep/) instead.

~~~
showerst
My email comes up in both (that one returns the correct hint and an encrypted
password.)

I haven't been sent an email or letter from Adobe yet, but I did have to reset
my password upon trying to log in.

I've read about many people having the cards they used revoked by their credit
card provider, but mine hasn't been. There's also been no fraud on the account
so far that I've seen.

------
voltagex_
Looks like this was posted a little too early.

It's a good idea, but I think that the reaction to "submit your password" is
going to be negative.

~~~
lunixbochs
I consider mine a "burned" password and would happily submit it to help with
key recovery.

~~~
eli
Why is key recovery desirable?

~~~
tedunangst
Everybody gets even more fucked. Haha, lol.

------
Nikolas0
I like the idea, but isn't this illegal?

------
FiloSottile
Umh, is everything "Coming soon"?

EDIT: also the About and Contact links are mock.

------
consonants
Hey guys let's all be co-conspirators in a planning and engaging in felonious
activity on a public website.

